# Has anyone got an Envirocare P6 Sewage Treatment System



## MrsBell (1 Sep 2011)

Hi, hope this is the right forum. we moved into our selfbuild 5 years ago and had the above system installed. Services every year etc. After this service we were told we need a new pump €480. I cannot believe that the pump has only lasted 5 years. thought these things were low maintainance. Surely with these systems being the way forward from septic tanks, that the parts etc would be longer lasting. Anyone any experience or knowledge of same? Thanks


----------



## onq (2 Sep 2011)

Hi Mrs Bell,

Welcome to www.askaboutmoney.com [AAM].

---------------------------

A quick search of AAM resulted in this selection


And this thread discusses them in some detail.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=3000

This post mentions unspecified problems.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=268729&postcount=10

From this it seems that Envirocare appears to be Klargester.

---------------------------

If this is so, from what I recall [I have never specified them], Klargester appears to be a mid range system with a relatively low annual charge compared to say Biocycle [ circa €100 or so -vs- €230 in the posts ].
Posters have commented that the higher Biocycle cost includes for replacing the pump, but I do not have separate confirmation of this.
A search on Google using terms like "problem" and "replacement" in conjunction with "Envirocare P6" did not yield a lot of hits*.
*
Have you checked whether this is covered under a warranty?
Machines require maintenance, repair and replacement.
Perhaps others can comment.

---------------------------

There is the possibility that stringent new requirements may be coming down the line.
[broken link removed]
Depending on the quality of the system - as installed - yours may be acceptable if maintained - hard to say.

What I suggest is that you contact a competent and registered Site Assessor who may be able to give you some feedback based on his experience.
This site offered by Google Search may help [broken link removed]* -* I cannot recommend them as I haven't experience of them.

You could ask him both about the compliance of your system and whether it complies with the EU ruling.
Make sure he isn't also a selling agent for any wastewater system - you want _independent_ advice.

---------------------------

Your waste management services agreement contract may have been required by a condition of your planning permission in relation to the operation of your septic tank.
Changing to a different pump, or system, or servicing agent may therefore require a revision to your planning permission or a letter to the Council seeking agreement.

---------------------------

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon         as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters    at      hand.


----------



## MrsBell (2 Sep 2011)

Thanks ONQ

I'd done all the searches before I posted, and as you also discovered, nothing specific to the life span of pumps to be found. Just thought Id get some up to date info on here.The pump isnt covered in our service contract (which was €700 for 5 yrs). I think its going to be a case of better the devil you know, it could get complicated/costly if I change contracts. Thanks for your time and advice.

MrsBell


----------



## onq (2 Sep 2011)

You're very welcome MrsBell - only sorry I couldn't be of more help.
You might consider contacting other people with this system and developing the knowledge base.
For example you might discover you could source an alternative pump - one that's longer lasting for a comparable price


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon          as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the  matters    at      hand.


----------

